# Some of my buttons. Thank you for such a great site.



## Jimmi_p (Feb 15, 2011)

What does everyone think of these? The lagrest one was used to eliminate the excess nitric in some AR. It had a really neat orangish/gold crystalline pattern that scattered light in all directions.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good. 8)


----------



## Jimmi_p (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you palladium, I appreciate that.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, looks good.
Whats the weight?

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2011)

This is how it all begins.

Great job!

Steve


----------



## glondor (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. I just made a little one myself tonight doing some clean up. .38g. looks like a couple of yours. Can I guess the total weight? 12.8 grams. Just goofin. What do they weigh?


----------



## Jimmi_p (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you...These are some of my latest. The biggest one weighed in around 9.6356 grams. The three smallest were in agregate 1.9868 grams. Could've told you to the hundred thousandth if it weren't for all the trucks driving by. All together 17.1 grams and change.

I would like to thank everyone here for such a well mannered and informational site. I had only begun to learn untill I found this site. I like many others just read as a guest for a while. Then I joined in case I had any questions to ask. Guess what they were all answered already. All you had to do was take the time to study what was suggested. 

I know the picture could be better but how do you think the purity looks (pipes, color)?

Thanks again,
Jimmi


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 16, 2011)

Jimmi_p said:


> I know the picture could be better but how do you think the purity looks (pipes, color)?


My opinion? 

Pretty damned good!
You can tell a great deal when you melt. If the gold remains shiny, no rainbow cloud emanating from the center and moving to the outside edge, and if the dish, after melting, is either clear, or has a slight pink/purple cast, quality is good. If the flux coating in the dish is discolored, or if the button had the rainbow I spoke of, there's base metal in the gold, albeit not much. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Feb 16, 2011)

Jimmi_p
Great Job, I am impressed, with your gold, and also how you show us that by spending time reading the forum with the information provided it will help the guy who wants to refine his gold that it is possible, now if we can get these impatient new members to understand this, that beautiful gold in your hand is proof in the pudding.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 16, 2011)

Those are some serious pipes. Nice job!


----------

